

Cloudflare.com is 37% faster than maxcdn.com - tvvocold
http://tools.maxcdn.com/ping?d1=www.cloudflare.com&d2=www.maxcdn.com

======
dhenzel
Not sure how you got to this result. I just ran it and MaxCDN was 63% faster
:)

[https://www.evernote.com/l/AHyH888TAp1GfIQcPuwlszY3DEBzQgRdx...](https://www.evernote.com/l/AHyH888TAp1GfIQcPuwlszY3DEBzQgRdxZYB/image.png)

------
gibbiv
And ...

